# plant leaves turing pale yellow discoloration



## wasabisashimi (Jan 30, 2014)

I have planted fluval ebi with two 13watt fluval lights. I turn the light on from 4pm to 12am with a timer.
I am seeing some pale yellowing color of the leaves of the plant. It was originally green.

Am I missing something? Is my light hour wrong or too long or too short?

The fading color plant is on the bottom level near the aqua soil.

I had purchase this tank 2 week earlier and Did not change any settings of the tank with regards to light bulb and water.

I don't know the plants name and Can't upload a pic on my phone. I wil try to upload a picture if i can later.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I would really be interested in knowing the name of that plant!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is a chart I use:

Aquarium Plants | My views, Steve Hampton, on how to succeed with aquarium plants


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's downoi or Pogostemon helferi. Are you injecting CO2 into the tank?


----------



## wasabisashimi (Jan 30, 2014)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's downoi or Pogostemon helferi. Are you injecting CO2 into the tank?


No, No CO2. The Previous owner also had it without. Its super low tech.
There are only two kinds of plants in the tank: the one you see and the taller tree-like plant that you can see a little bit in the Right top corner of the pic.

I am wondering if i am leaving the lights on too long or too short or maybe wrong timing?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are not using CO2 and nothing else is changed (lights, ferts, substrate, livestock) then it may the lights. How long is your photoperiod now and how long did the previous owner use? The other plant, based on that one leaf, might be Hygropilia difformis.


----------



## wasabisashimi (Jan 30, 2014)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you are not using CO2 and nothing else is changed (lights, ferts, substrate, livestock) then it may the lights. How long is your photoperiod now and how long did the previous owner use? The other plant, based on that one leaf, might be Hygropilia difformis.


Lights turn on at 4pm and shut off at mid night. I use a timer.

I may have to buy a iron supplement for it according to the info provided by members above. Can someone recommend a brand for plant nutrition?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't does iron in my ADA cube with the Downoi but I am injecting CO2. I use ADA Amazonia as a substrate though and dose Equilibrium as a GH booster, which has chelated iron in it. What is your substrate?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't does iron in my ADA cube with the Downoi but I am injecting CO2. I use ADA Amazonia as a substrate though and dose Equilibrium as a GH booster, which has chelated iron in it. What is your substrate?


In his first post he indicates he's using Aqua Soil. I'll bet the lighting is enough.

I'm wondering though what is the tank's GH and did the previous owner use Excel?

Also, some plants go through an adaptation period where they lose their older leaves. This might be the case. Still downoi usually prefers CO2 injection.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Still downoi usually prefers CO2 injection.


Thanks Reckon. I missed the ADA AS reference in lower case in the first post. I agree with the CO2 part. I've never seen Downoi last too long without CO2.


----------



## wasabisashimi (Jan 30, 2014)

Soorry i am new. What does GH stands for?

I bought seachem flourish tab and inserted in the ADA soil near the Downoi today. I hope it will get the nutrient it needs to survive. It is very good looking plant.

Also i saw some liquid CO2 , not the ones in the gas tube. It is actually carbon dissolved in a bottle of liquid. Does anyone know if that is effective compare to co2 injection ? I dont feel like getting a co2 kit since the previous owner did not have it and was able to grow the plants well. The other species of the plant is growing tall and branching out when i received the tank.


----------

